# Hockey Officials Prank



## FearlessFreep (Nov 17, 2006)

From here


----------



## Kacey (Nov 17, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 17, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## bydand (Nov 18, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## Paul B (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome! That's one reason why going to minor league games is a lot of fun...the fans usually tend to be..well..more rowdy than usual.

Good find.:lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 23, 2006)

nice find there ... wonder if the official saw it... heh

dunno about the eggroll dude though


----------

